# Those Party Ships



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
How many memories does that line bring to mind?
The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
land down under.
An example of the technology gap was the much sought after open reel tape recorder crammed full of the latest in pop music from the US and Europe plus a suitably decked out smoke room and guys ready to party.
Remember: this was a time when bars closed at 6PM in Australia and New Zealand
Two such open reel monsters were the Akai and the Sony TC 630.
How many of these monsters were there pumping out the much appreciated party music.....?
and how many are still going strong after 40/50 years?
During this Pandemic I have spent many happy hours remembering those days ...and yes my Sony TC 630 is still going strong along with shelving packed with 7” open reel tapes crammed music from that GOLDEN TIME ... Happy memories guys ......


----------



## john24601 (Nov 18, 2008)

They were amazing systems and if you were on a Far East run they could often be 'appropriated' from one of the holds. Todays systems are not half as much fun.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

john24601 said:


> They were amazing systems and if you were on a Far East run they could often be 'appropriated' from one of the holds. Todays systems are not half as much fun.





Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...





Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...





Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...





Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...


They were great times Brian , great company, mostly from the Nursing hostels ans elsewhere . Mostly a lot of music and run in spite of the reputations gathered.

Bob


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Brian. Nice to see you posting again. They really were happy days on the coasts anything up to six weeks and party's on the ship or sometimes on the beach's or you may have been invited to a house party. There was usually someone who could play a musical instrument adding to the entertainment. On the Megantic just about everybody had a reel to reel stereo player. I had a Sony but pre-recorded tapes were hard to come by unless you had a trip to the States. Like yourself I still have my recorder though haven't played it for years it was compact with carrying handle so easer to take with you. Bill.
Bill


----------



## Freo (Nov 4, 2005)

Best ship for parties was the Clan MacGregor, The bar in the smoke room was suitably dressed out, as the Rob Roy Bar. Many a happy and fun time was held there I can tell you. The Oz coast was usually the best, but the South African and UK coast weren't too bad either. I in fact, met my now ex wife at a party in Sydney. I presume that in this day and age, there is no such thing happening any more. Those were definitely the best years to have been at sea.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Freo said:


> Best ship for parties was the Clan MacGregor, The bar in the smoke room was suitably dressed out, as the Rob Roy Bar. Many a happy and fun time was held there I can tell you. The Oz coast was usually the best, but the South African and UK coast weren't too bad either. I in fact, met my now ex wife at a party in Sydney. *I presume that in this day and age, there is no such thing happening any more. *Those were definitely the best years to have been at sea.


I presume that it would be very difficult getting in to the docks today with all the security.

Frank


----------



## Martyn Robinson (Nov 5, 2012)

Frank P said:


> I presume that it would be very difficult getting in to the docks today with all the security.
> 
> Frank


When I boarded a bulk carrier in 2010 as a Mission to Seafarer Chaplain and experienced ship board life then, the contrast with the early 60’s was clear.
First, in response to Frank P, it took weeks to get all the clearances and security checks. The sense of imprisonment that the crew experienced was a challenge to behold.
Second, while the ocassional Filipino crew had the mess room equiped with Kareoke gear it was not until a New Years Eve that I ever saw it used; Party? When all you want to do is sleep after working hours that would do justice to the Gulag.
Third. My observation to the men (yes no women on these vessels) was that we went to sea as a lifestyle choice; they go out of economic necessity.
We sure were a blest generation. Wealthy in the things that really matter in life. Friends and Fellowship


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

To be very frank I did,nt take any notice of the electronic equipment used at any of the ships parties I attended. As far as I remember it was the booze and the birds that all of us were interested in not nerdy broadcasting gear. And the NZ coast (smaller ports)was by far the best place for parties thanks to the dreary weekends that the kiwis tolerated for so many years literally driving the nurses and others to seek some action..


----------



## Steamseadog (Apr 11, 2008)

Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...


This post put a smile on my face! Happy days.
Was on the Aussie run all through the 60's. 
Just a "Bush" tape recorder driven by a 220v dc to 230v "Valradio" inverter.
All 38 6" tapes are now on a memory stick and used in the car.
Had a good chief steward and the Aussie duty on drinks was usually nil.
How many gallons of VB were consumed?
One of the fleet ships had 22 guys married off the Sydney girls in that period.
In Aus and still hitched! Joined the coastal fleet in 1971 and called it quits in 2006.
The girls were not keen to visit these local ships though.
A great move.


----------



## Wizard of oz (Dec 5, 2014)

Brian Brown said:


> Was there a better ship-board partytime in the MN than the 50’s, 60’s and 70’s .
> How many memories does that line bring to mind?
> The Australasian coast was a prime example of ‘hospitality’ at its best, and one of the reasons for that was the ‘technology gap’ between Europe/Japan generally and the
> land down under.
> ...





Steamseadog said:


> This post put a smile on my face! Happy days.
> Was on the Aussie run all through the 60's.
> Just a "Bush" tape recorder driven by a 220v dc to 230v "Valradio" inverter.
> All 38 6" tapes are now on a memory stick and used in the car.
> ...


----------



## Wizard of oz (Dec 5, 2014)

My late father TheChief Les Goldsmith Blue Funnel and Ocean Fleets left me over 400 BASF reel to reel tapes of everything from Goons to Mario Lanzo, Maria Caras, Organ music to Operas and Berlina Philamonica! Including typed index! Most I also have the records of as well! I have the first Teak Dolby cassettes player and a German radio that still picks up overseas radio shows! I now have a fantastic B&W 902 7:1 system and the reel to reel tapes don’t embarrass themselves though mostly first recorded in the 60’s and 70’s
I ve played over 200 x 3 hour tapes over Covid as I’ve worked from home. Luv the Goons!!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello my captin,

B&W? crosshead or trunk?

I hear those B&O slow speeds are very heavy on the wax cylinder oil.


----------



## Malbland (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi Varley.
B&W engine layouts were always a great icebreaker when trying to chat up girls at the Gong!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps I should have tried that. I have some lovely pull outs of a Pratt and Whitney FT4A also circuit diagrams of various Sparkie bits. I wonder, though, did you make any progress after breaking the ice?


----------



## Malbland (Jul 22, 2020)

Progress would depend upon whether we had a shared interest in Clarke Chapman Ward Leonard controlled deck cranes or Kongsberg engine alarm systems!!
That's not entirely true, the first hurdle would generally be my North Eastern (Durham) accent, although in Australia in the early 80's nothing was a hindrance to the early 20 years old me. Getting back to your question, progress was generally made on more occasions than not, with a few notable exceptions, the triumph's and failures were of course the subject of ribald discussion at morning smoko the next day.


----------

